

Offer staff more time off instead of more money? - chmac
http://www.callum-macdonald.com/2007/09/03/more-time-instead-of-more-cash/

======
run4yourlives
I think we have to understand the employment scenario in place before you can
assume that employees will care about having more time off.

For example, the "10 minutes early" piece would be laughed at where I work.
Why? Because the knowledge workers on my team can leave 10 minutes early any
day they want. They aren't bound to the clock. They're bound to getting their
work done. If they do that, I don't give a damn if they pick up their kids at
4:15 every day.

In addition, the most of the time, my employees struggle to take the vacation
they already have, why would they want more? (21 days + for the most part) I'd
rather give them a few extra bucks as incentive than hound them to take even
more vacation come November.

Finally, there's an important point to realize. If people like their jobs,
they don't necessarily care too much about vacation. Sure, they want to be
able to go on a trip in the summer, away for a few weekends and time for the
holidays, but since they enjoy working, a lot of the time that's where they
want to be.

~~~
nostrademons
What _would_ help is fewer mandatory time-wasting activities. Fewer meetings,
and when there is one, it should have an agenda of issues that need to be
decided that meeting. Fewer interruptions and distractions. No bullshit
technology choices dictated by managers who don't understand the technology
involved.

Most hackers want to get things done. Getting them done quicker lets them
choose whether they get more done (= more money) or take more time.

~~~
run4yourlives
Yes, yes, a hundred times yes.

The other thing I'm a big proponent of is offices for everyone. The "open
office collaboration" trend is the biggest scam to hit the workplace in the
last 30 years. How one can be "more productive" hearing everyone else's
weekend stories whether they choose to or not is beyond me.

~~~
chmac
Absolutely, open plan offices are a nightmare. I haven't yet figured out how
to balance it out though. Social contact is important, interacting with other
team members, etc. Maybe longer lunch breaks, or social meeting or something.
Being in an office alone all day is pretty unhealthy!

